# Paph. sangii



## eggshells (Oct 16, 2019)

Paph. sangii by paphioman, on Flickr



Paph. sangii by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## ScientistKen (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. Gives me something to look forward to. I have three seedlings. Nice bloom and very healthy plant!


----------



## blondie (Oct 17, 2019)

Oh how I wish I had one of these. That's a stunning plant fantastic


----------



## musa (Oct 17, 2019)

Wow! very impressive plant and flower!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Oct 17, 2019)

Very nice. I need one


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 17, 2019)

P.K.Hansen said:


> Very nice. I need one


I've heard that many are easier to grow now too


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Oct 17, 2019)

likespaphs said:


> I've heard that many are easier to grow now too


I sure hope so. The few I've seen here in Europe have been very expensive


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 17, 2019)

Likely the best grown sangii I've ever seen.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Any baby photos!?


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 18, 2019)

P.K.Hansen said:


> I sure hope so. The few I've seen here in Europe have been very expensive


Assendorfer had them at redlands he said most of the growers he knew weren't growing them because they complained they were too difficult, but he he said he was not having issues at all...

I bought 2 seedlings form him (in May) and they are coming along fine.

i bought a large seedling 2 years before from Alexj (also at redlands) and it crapped out after 2 years... but that was before i was told to water it daily.

Paph paradise (David Sorokowsky) had a grex last year that i got 5 of, all of which are still alive and growing... again watering them every day.

Man i'd love to actually see one flower!


----------



## juliana (Oct 18, 2019)

Wow that's wonderful culture! Could you tell us how you grow it? Especially what it's potted in, and how big is that pot, 6 inches?


----------



## eggshells (Oct 18, 2019)

Size of that pot is 5". I grow all my plants the same and I don't do anything special with different species. So regular feeding, damp potting media but not soggy and T5 fluorescent lighting.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 18, 2019)

monster plant


----------



## Guldal (Oct 20, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Likely the best grown sangii I've ever seen.



Hear, hear! You deserve an award for culture!


----------



## Justin (Oct 22, 2019)

Wow!!!! CCM!


----------



## Phred (Oct 22, 2019)

T5 is high output right? How many bulbs and how far from your plants are they?
You’re on your way to a cultural award with that plant...


----------



## GuRu (Oct 25, 2019)

Very nice flower and yes the plant is impessively grown, what a specimen plant. Congrats (don't know how often I did say congrats to you and your plants, but this isn't just a set verbiage it's real accolade)


----------



## cpmaniac (Oct 26, 2019)

Gorgeous flower and so well grown - kudos!


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 6, 2019)

First class for everything, including your photos.


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Nov 7, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> Paph paradise (David Sorokowsky) had a grex last year that i got 5 of, all of which are still alive and growing... again watering them every day.
> 
> Man i'd love to actually see one flower!



I also bought a Sangii from Paph Paradise in May. It is in a 2" pot. So far it grows one new leave and it gets bigger. no new growth yet. I am hoping it will send a spike this winter. I water it every other days. Will the daily watering rot the root? Will it spend up the growth?


----------



## Paph Paradise (Nov 8, 2019)

Fan Tan Fannie said:


> I also bought a Sangii from Paph Paradise in May. It is in a 2" pot. So far it grows one new leave and it gets bigger. no new growth yet. I am hoping it will send a spike this winter. I water it every other days. Will the daily watering rot the root? Will it spend up the growth?



We water our Paph sangii every other day with no damage to the roots. It is important to flush the pot thoroughly to bring air down to the roots every time you water. This will also wash away any excess salts and decaying organic material. 
Has anyone tried this species in semi-hydroponics?
Dave


----------



## Ray (Nov 8, 2019)

Paph Paradise said:


> Has anyone tried this species in semi-hydroponics?
> Dave


Send me one. I'll be happy to be your tester!


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Nov 8, 2019)

Paph Paradise said:


> We water our Paph sangii every other day with no damage to the roots. It is important to flush the pot thoroughly to bring air down to the roots every time you water. This will also wash away any excess salts and decaying organic material.
> Has anyone tried this species in semi-hydroponics?
> Dave


Ok, I will keep my every other day watering. I collect the rain water and use it to water the Sangii. it seems to like the rain water. I do flush the pot and try to get rid of the most water at the bottom. when I shine a flash light in the plant, I think there might be a new leave or (I hope) a spike forming.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 8, 2019)

Well grown plant! Lovely flower!
Thanks


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 9, 2019)

Paph Paradise said:


> We water our Paph sangii every other day with no damage to the roots. It is important to flush the pot thoroughly to bring air down to the roots every time you water. This will also wash away any excess salts and decaying organic material.
> Has anyone tried this species in semi-hydroponics?
> Dave


Dave. I have all my sangii in the small.kiwi with 15%ish perlite and 10%ish river gravel. Watering everyday. Flushing every 4th or 5th day.


----------

